# Sending Parcel from Dubai to UK



## msaleemuk (Jun 9, 2018)

What is the cheapest way to ship a 1 kilo package (i.e. Perfume) from Dubai to UK? Is there any alternative to Emirates Post? Appreciate the advise. Thanks.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

msaleemuk said:


> What is the cheapest way to ship a 1 kilo package (i.e. Perfume) from Dubai to UK? Is there any alternative to Emirates Post? Appreciate the advise. Thanks.


If it contains alcohol then some shipping/courier companies won’t ship it or will only ship a maximum size in ml.


----------

